# Help!



## mickeywrites981 (May 9, 2015)

I need a cheap case for my kindle any advice as to where I can find one?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mickeywrites981 said:


> I need a cheap case for my kindle any advice as to where I can find one?


What kind of kindle?


----------



## mickeywrites981 (May 9, 2015)

Kindle Fire. Also do you know where I can get mine fixed. Not charging and tried to reset by holding the start button down ect. ? Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mickeywrites981 said:


> Kindle Fire. Also do you know where I can get mine fixed. Not charging and tried to reset by holding the start button down ect. ? Thanks.


If it's not charging . . . have you tried different charging cords and plugging into different computer ports/wall outlets. Sometimes a cord or port could go bad and I've been known to get annoyed that a thing wasn't charging until I realized I'd plugged it into an outlet that was turned off at a wall switch. 

If it's the Fire for sure, the only sure recourse is to contact Kindle Customer Support. If it's still within the original warranty period, they will send you out a new one and you just need to send the broken one back. Other than that, I know of nowhere to get one 'fixed'. I know folks have successfully replaced batteries in the eInk devices -- buying the replacement and doing it themselves. You might find info on line about how to open up a Fire and figure out if the charging port is just misaligned or something. And/or how to repair it. I'd not recommend that route if it's still under warranty though -- just have Amazon replace it! 

If you are out of warranty, it would still be a good idea to contact Kindle CS . . . . they may replace it free anyway and, if not, are likely to offer a discount on a replacement device. Or you might check local electronics repair places. I'd be hesitant to mail it off to anyone not local -- to big a risk, for me, that it'd never come back!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mickeywrites981 said:


> Kindle Fire. Also do you know where I can get mine fixed. Not charging and tried to reset by holding the start button down ect. ? Thanks.


Also, try leaving it plugged in overnight. I've thought my Fire wasn't charging (or one of my eInk Kindles, for that matter), but leaving it overnight seemed to wake it up and start charging for some reason. I think perhaps sometimes they get in a loop of some background activity that keeps killing it as it tries to charge. Or sunspots or something. But I've had the "plug it in overnight" work for me and members here.

Betsy


----------

